# Insuring an RV in the UK



## 114920 (Jul 29, 2008)

Can anyone PLEASE tell me if you can get insurance for and A class american RV for full timing in the UK?

thanks
Sally xxx :roll:


----------



## thewaltons (Aug 21, 2006)

Ours is insured with Safeguard but we are not allowed to live in it. When I asked how many days we are covered for in any one trip they said 365 :roll: 

Anita


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Comfort are probably the most flexible if you discuss your particular circumstances with them.

 
Keith


----------

